# Sparassidae Photos - Huntsman of All Species



## Arachnoporium

I personally an fascinated by Huntsman (Sparassidae) and started this thread not to post my pictures but to see yours.  Here are a few that I took recently to get this started.

Cerbalus sp. (Sinai Desert Huntsman)






H. boiei (CB Female) waiting for a sack ...






Tychicus sp.? Malaysian Tan Huntman






I'll post more later - but as I said I'm looking to see photos other than my own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman

very nice! spiders:clap: i love the green hunstman,that's next on my list


----------



## cabey0201

I've got an orange Malaysian with an eggsac that I'll try to get some shots of up soon.  I read the post about the sinai and their lack of aggression.  Do you know of any other "less than aggressive" huntsmen?  My orange is a double shot of speed and evil.  Her sac looks like it's about to explode at any minute.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## beetleman

cabey0201 said:


> I've got an orange Malaysian with an eggsac that I'll try to get some shots of up soon.  I read the post about the sinai and their lack of aggression.  Do you know of any other "less than aggressive" huntsmen?  My orange is a double shot of speed and evil.  Her sac looks like it's about to explode at any minute.  I can't wait!!!


that's awewsome, i have 1 aswell,and she also laid an eggsack,held onto it for acouple of days and let it go,i got it out,and it was flat/empty weird she never laid any eggs in there.she just teased me i got to get a camera to take pics of my true spiders aswell:wall:


----------



## ShadowBlade

_Thelcticopis modesta_

View attachment 63869

View attachment 63870

View attachment 63871


I have other species as well, will work on getting pics of them.

-Sean


----------



## dragontears

here's my H. venatoria

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoporium

*Cerbalus sp. 'White Huntsman'*

I know I am obsessed with this species - good news - got contact info for an Arachnologist in Cairo - positive ID coming quite soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

My favorites...

1. _Thelcticopis modesta_

2. _Heteropoda boiei _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoporium

*H. bioei*

Awesome photos - you need to find a girl to pair you male H. boiei up with!


----------



## tacoma0680

Wow I love the huntsman they are so impressive how big they are and the colors that they have. Were did you get that green huntsman (H. boiei) ?


----------



## Arachnoporium

*H. boiei*

Heteropoda boiei AKA Malaysian Green Huntsman - was a direct import from Malaysia.  I do not have any for sale right now but CB projects are in the works.  The Cerbalus sp, T. modesta and some others are available on my site.


----------



## Helio

Wow, wonderful photos
i would like to post a pic of my Polybetes sp. (they are sparassidae aren't they?)
but my cam sux and im very poor on taking pics ;(


----------



## Arachnoporium

*Sinai Desert White Huntsman - ID Progress*

So I have recieved an uncertain ID on the 'Sinai Desert White/Black Huntsman'.  So far - surely a Sparassidae and the ID I received from a well renowned Arachnologist as per photos is Eusparassus walckenaeri.  

I am having several live specimens taken to him within the next few days for a confirmation.   I am very excited as I have been trying to ID this spider since it appeared sporadically in the hobby, there has been L. arenicola, Cerbalus sp. and now it turns out to be a Eusparassus sp. which all photos I have found solidify this ID.  When the confirmation of Eusparassus walckenaeri comes back we will all know just what species this fascinating spider is!  :clap:


----------



## doom

Hi,
i also like huntsman spiders, so here are my orange huntsman spiders from Peter Grabowitz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoporium

*'Sinai Desert White Huntsman' Breeding (pre and post male munch)*

Here are some photo I snapped when I had paired up some of the 'Sinai White Huntsman' (ID coming by Thursday).  All females set aside for breeding, which were mature but had not dropped egg sacks since I had them, were paired up with a male.  As I put each pair together after power feeding the female; their copulation turned into the male being eaten without chance of escape.  The females did not even release their grip, they just flipped him around after about 10 minutes of rolling around and began to drain his abdomen.  Here are some photos:



















Enjoy.  Oddly enough this is the most gentle Sparassidae I've had - I guess that doesn't apply to post-mating.  :?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman

:clap: wow very interesting,thanks for sharing


----------



## Arachnoporium

I don't know how I missed these H. ven pics and I am just absorbing them now - great photos of an great spider.  Sparassidae of any species - will never get old.    I love to watch them take a full size cricket @ 1".  We've all got out favorites and there are so many more to come.  

The shot of the sack just opening is my favorite - how are the slings doing?

Thanks for the photos!



dragontears said:


> here's my H. venatoria


----------



## UrbanJungles

*Quick question on Orange Huntsmen behavior.*

I have 2 females I assume to be mature.
When I first got them they quickly ate everything in site for the first 2 nights I offered food and they were also completely wired.  Since then they have slowed down quite a bit as far as eating goes.  They are also much less spooked.  

Their abdomens are huge, really round...could they be preparing for sacs? Molts?
I would love to hear from other keepers keeping Orange huntsmen (Thelcticopis modesta).

Should I be concerned?


----------



## beetleman

UrbanJungles said:


> I have 2 females I assume to be mature.
> When I first got them they quickly ate everything in site for the first 2 nights I offered food and they were also completely wired.  Since then they have slowed down quite a bit as far as eating goes.  They are also much less spooked.
> 
> Their abdomens are huge, really round...could they be preparing for sacs? Molts?
> I would love to hear from other keepers keeping Orange huntsmen (Thelcticopis modesta).
> 
> Should I be concerned?


if their abdomens are huge it's a very good chance they are gonna make some sacs,mine did,but she ate right up to the time she laid,i only feed my female 1 cricket a week. awesome spiders:clap:


----------



## UrbanJungles

They really are.  Incredibly beautiful and very interesting to watch!


----------



## UrbanJungles

Sure enough, last night one of my orange huntsman molted and the other laid a very cool sac!

Oddly enough, both my Green Huntsman and Orange laid sacs on the same night.


----------



## Dr. John

I brought my Malaysian Orange Huntsman Spider ( female ) back from my last trip to Malaysia , about six weeks ago , and had been feeding her on small geckos all the time . Three nights ago , she produced a beautiful and large pink eggsac . That coincided with my daughter's Heteropoda venatoria doing the same thing . I was very much concerned about breeding fruitflies and things to feed the coming spiderlings with . Yesterday though , she just ate the eggsac up and there was not one egg left . Better luck next time . 

Dr. John


----------



## UrbanJungles

Oh no...how disappointing!

Does anyone have experience with successfully hatching sacs with these species?  I imagine that some have done it as I've seen a few slings offered around here and there.

Any advice for keeping females with sacs would be great!
Danny


----------



## Arachnoporium

Awesome that they both spun sacks on the same night - perhaps it was the lunar eclipse:} 

You've got two options, the first is better in my experience.

Put her in a very quite undisturbed place and don't feed or bother her at all.  Use a syringe or the like to be sure the water dish is nice and full - but no feeding or disturbance or she will eat the sack.  Gently cover the air holes with poly fabric or panty hose in case you miss the hatching.  WIthin about 30 days it will expand like jiffy pop, quite evident.  Not its time for action, use a spoon and tongue to take it from her as quickly and gently as possible - yet she will sink her teeth into it.  The mother will usually open her own egg sack to get all of her young out of it at this time - well not thats your job.

If you decide to pull it right away, incubate it just like a Theraphosidae sack, or else you will have a dud.



UrbanJungles said:


> Oh no...how disappointing!
> 
> Does anyone have experience with successfully hatching sacs with these species?  I imagine that some have done it as I've seen a few slings offered around here and there.
> 
> Any advice for keeping females with sacs would be great!
> Danny


----------



## sidguppy

I got a Heteropoda venatoria female at home; she killed her mate after a few matings, unfortunately.
but she's small...... maybe 2" legspread, body about 0.5" or something. I was hoping she'd get bigger, but alas.....


but since we're speaking about Huntsman-species; does anybody on this forum keep the Avondale Spider Delena cancerides?
this species is famous for it's role in the movie Arachnophobia.


----------



## UrbanJungles

> Put her in a very quite undisturbed place and don't feed or bother her at all. Use a syringe or the like to be sure the water dish is nice and full - but no feeding or disturbance or she will eat the sack. Gently cover the air holes with poly fabric or panty hose in case you miss the hatching. WIthin about 30 days it will expand like jiffy pop, quite evident. Not its time for action, use a spoon and tongue to take it from her as quickly and gently as possible - yet she will sink her teeth into it. The mother will usually open her own egg sack to get all of her young out of it at this time - well not thats your job.
> 
> If you decide to pull it right away, incubate it just like a Theraphosidae sack, or else you will have a dud.


So am I asking for trouble if I left them with mom until they hatch?


----------



## Veith

hi,

Holconia cf insignis


----------



## UrbanJungles

Okay, I'll stop asking questions on this thread and post pics like I should be...

Green Huntsman (Heteropoda boiei) covering up her newly deposited eggs...









Here's my Orange Huntsman (Thelcticopis modesta) guarding her eggsac.








Both of these girls are carrying the eggsacs with them.


----------



## Veith

hi,

my orange malaysian huntsman (i thought it was an Heteropoda spec. )













1.0 H. venatoria lookalike^^







and Cerbalus spec.
0.1 adult






juvenile






mating











she buildet an eggsack and destroyed it a few days later:evil: 

karsten


----------



## Pulk

nice, you have some beautiful huntsmans


----------



## Arachnoporium

*Awesome Photos*

Thanks for the eye candy Karsten!  Great photos!

I had the same problem with the Cerbalus sp? White/Black huntsman collected from the Sinai Peninsula.  I had some spiderlings that hatched out during the long journey ... but the sacks would either dessicate or be eaten when I left them with the mother.

In a book called 'Spiders of South East Asia' I read that the mother tears the sack open when it begins to blow up (as you have probably seen in the Asian species) so I have always left sacks with the mother and pulled them when they blew up.  

My assumption is that due to the difficulty in replicating the habitat of the Sinai desert and native areas - perhaps the mother can tell the sack has dessicated (as I have witnessed a few carrying them) and either this; or a disturbance causes them to eat it.

I successfully hatched them out by taking a small Lee's Faunarium with water at the bottom and a cheese cloth hammock suspended at the top flipping the sack as often as possible.  I placed a small heat pad underneath and a small clamp fan was providing air circulation to keep it from being too moist.  When it started to blow up, then I opened it. Sweet succuess.  If you get any more egg sacks and are able to attempt this or any variation and have success - keep us posted.

Also - do you find yours handleable?  



Veith said:


> hi,
> 
> my orange malaysian huntsman (i thought it was an Heteropoda spec. )
> 1.0 H. venatoria lookalike^^
> and Cerbalus spec.
> 0.1 adult
> juvenile
> mating
> *she buildet an eggsack and destroyed it a few days later:evil: *
> 
> karsten


----------



## Apophis

Hello Karsten.

Why H. venatoria lookalike? He looks exactly like my male, and I always assumed it was H. venatoria. :? 
Any more info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Veith

hi,



> nice, you have some beautiful huntsmans


They have ceased to be  

atm i´ve got only H. cf insignis.



> but the sacks would either dessicate or be eaten when I left them with the mother.


my females ripped it open and spread the eggs all over the sand.
the eggsack was built in the higher regions of the box and not at the trapdoor where the female lived before she built the sack.

btw i've got the Cerbalus sp. from egypt.

they were the slowest Sparassidae i've seen.
maybe it was to cold.



> Why H. venatoria lookalike?


they where never identified.
but i think it was H. venatoria

karsten


----------



## beetleman

UrbanJungles said:


> Okay, I'll stop asking questions on this thread and post pics like I should be...
> 
> Green Huntsman (Heteropoda boiei) covering up her newly deposited eggs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Orange Huntsman (Thelcticopis modesta) guarding her eggsac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these girls are carrying the eggsacs with them.


awesome! the green hunstman is next on my list:drool:


----------



## dtknow

What do you guys feed baby huntsman? I'm assuming drosophila...but I've also heard they are not a good sole diet.


----------



## Arachnoporium

D. Melanogaster and pinheads here.



dtknow said:


> What do you guys feed baby huntsman? I'm assuming drosophila...but I've also heard they are not a good sole diet.


----------



## dtknow

thats what I was thinking...or perhaps substitute pinheads with baby lateralis or other ittybitty roach nymphs.

Do huntsman take large prey for their size? They seem built more to chase down small stuff.


----------



## Arachnoporium

as the southeast Asian sparassids tend to not touch the substrate (adults more often than juves) - roach nymphs which climb plastic/glass are great.  i don't use them simply because the fruit flies will die off quicker.  i know of many who have established colonies of climbing roaches and love them as feeders - when i have experimented with them it was not fun - I like my 'strictly terrestrial' roaches.



dtknow said:


> thats what I was thinking...or perhaps substitute pinheads with baby lateralis or other ittybitty roach nymphs.
> 
> Do huntsman take large prey for their size? They seem built more to chase down small stuff.


----------



## buthus

Latrodectus get a sticky thread but Sparassidae dont get one?  
Looks to me like a pro start ...perfect candidate.  Someone oughta sticky this sucker.  :?     ...


----------



## Blaster

buthus said:


> Latrodectus get a sticky thread but Sparassidae dont get one?
> Looks to me like a pro start ...perfect candidate.  Someone oughta sticky this sucker.  :?     ...


Yeah, very true!

Sparrasus species from me - any help on closer ID?













Best regards, Matthew.


----------



## Arachnoporium

Amazing photos blaster - you may be referring to the family, Sparassidae.  I could be wrong, but I have never heard of a Genus Sparrasus; only Sparianthina (Banks, 1929), Sparianthis (Simon, 1880) and Spariolenus (Simon, 1880).

As this species is only beginning to be studied it could be a 'not yet named' Genus.  Any ideas on where is was collected?  That would help out a lot on pinning a possible ID.

Dr. Peter Jager is currently the Sparassid expert to my knowledge; although there are more studies on this family popping up - for obvious reasons; although there are just so many species both known and unknown that it will take some time.  Location where it was collected, as I mentioned is pretty imperative at pinning down a possible ID, also so that you can keep them alive and well as it is important to mimic their natural habitat as closely as possible - especially humidity.

Here are a few links - google Peter Jager as well.
http://links.jstor.org/sici?sici=0161-8202(1999)27:1<19:SANGOH>2.0.CO;2-U
http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_tocs/JOA_contents_v27n1.html




Blaster said:


> Yeah, very true!
> 
> Sparrasus species from me - any help on closer ID?


----------



## Veith

hi,

platnick says


> Gen. Eusparassus Simon, 1903
> 
> N.B.: some workers follow Bonnet in using the generic name Sparassus Walckenaer, 1805, but that name is now considered a junior synonym of Micrommata Latreille, 1804.


br karsten


----------



## Blaster

Sorry, there was a mistake. This is not Spa*rr*asus, but Spara*ss*us. As far as I'm concerned, they were probably collected with Lycosa sp. (tarentula probably) - the seller wasn't really talkative. So I suppose they may be from eastern Europe, and that says they would be Sparassus walckenaeri, but they're not that big (only about 8cm legspan, every one of the three females I have). Well, links:

http://perso.orange.fr/denepoux/desert/photo/p4-06.html
http://giantspiders.com/article3.html

What'd You say? 

Best regards, Matthew.


----------



## Arachnoporium

Good call Veith - I was just looking under S in the index.

I found this photo:
http://geos-nature.org/arachnide003_dia.jpg

and the Arachnologist in the middle east presented with the White Sparassidae I have gave me an ID of Eusparassus sp. just by a photo - he went on a trip to Turkey and just returned.  He should have the live specimens on Monday for a confirmation and a species to go with the genus. It resembles the Eusparassus sp. pictured on the below page, only that one looks just a bit darker - could be the lighting.  I'll include one of mine to compare it to also.
homepage.mac.com/jmdelacre/PhotoAlbum53.html







As for your photo - it is of superb quality.  I know Dr. Jager is very busy, but it wouldn't hurt send an email inquiry to see if he is able to give you a likely ID judged by photo.  There are not many photos with "solid" ID's - if you have more than one you may even be able to ship him one or preserve and ship it when it dies, then you can cite the ID source.



Veith said:


> hi,
> 
> platnick says
> 
> 
> br karsten


----------



## Stefan2209

Hi,

no Sparassidae thread is complete without these....  

*Heteropoda lunula (Malaysia)*, cb juvenile, freshly moulted



















Greetings,

Stefan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UrbanJungles

Oh wow!!!!
Purple Huntsman!

Thanks for sharing...more pics everyone!!!!

STICKY PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Arachnoporium

Coming to the US soon - I'll keep the American Sparassidae lovers posted.



UrbanJungles said:


> Oh wow!!!!
> Purple Huntsman!
> 
> Thanks for sharing...more pics everyone!!!!
> 
> STICKY PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## UrbanJungles

Great, thanks Jason.  There goes my savings account again. 
Damn vicious circle.


----------



## Arachnoporium

*Purple Sparassidae*

Here is a great photo of the Purple Sparassidae found in Malaysia.  

This photo was given to me by Rick West and can be found on my site @:
http://thearachnoporium.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/normal_Purple-Sparassidae.jpg

Rick has many great photos for sale.  I encourage all to to support his past, present and future work by purchasing his photos @ www.birdspiders.com


----------



## beetleman

purple hunstman:drool: wow! very impressive, i'll definitly have to have      them! the color is amazing.


----------



## Stylopidae

Any chance those will be avalible in the states soon?


----------



## Dr. John

*Sticky Thread  Please !*

Hello to those in charge of things , 

I would also raise my hand to elevating this thread to a sticky one . There seems to be a lot of interest in Sparassidae species from the side of many forum members / users . Otherwise , we wouldn't be through so many pages so far . A number of posters have given valuable advice to other interested readers and keepers , based on sound knowledge and experience . Some of the posted photos of certain species just can't be found anywhere else . 
I would like to ask you to please take this into kind consideration . 

Dr. John


----------



## Arachnoporium

*Keep your fingers crossed.*

Hard at work on that one.



Cheshire said:


> Any chance those will be avalible in the states soon?


----------



## UrbanJungles

> Hard at work on that one.


Work harder...hurry!
:?


----------



## Arachnoporium

*Quarantine*

Man, you are going to have to give it a month ---- quarantine ---- I have ethics  


UrbanJungles said:


> Work harder...hurry!
> :?


Lets bring this back ... bringing it back now ... to a photo thread!  Than maybe Mr. and Mrs. D. will make it sticky.  ;P 













Now thats how you suck an abdomen dry! (below)
'The female of the species if more deadly than the male' - Space






A thousand thundering thrills await me,
Facing insurmontable odds gratefully,
The female of the species is more deadly than the male.
Oh she wants to conquer the world completely
But first she'll conquer me discreetly
The female of the species is more deadly than the male
Oh she deals in witchcraft
And one kiss and I'm zapped
Oh How can heaven hold a place for me?
When a girl like you has cast a spell on me ... because the female of the species is more deadly than the male.





Malaysian babies - greased lightening ...





Unknown spp.

















UrbanJungles said:


> Work harder...hurry!
> :?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UrbanJungles

*Mom is looking better...*

She's fed up on some crickets and seems to be recovering well after a nice big sac.


----------



## chuckpowell

I'm new to these forums as you can see from my number of posts but am interested in getting some huntsman - beautiful spiders.  Here's one of my pictures.


----------



## UrbanJungles

*What a  plethora pf Sparassidae photos!*













This thread sure would make a great STICKY. Don't you agree?


----------



## Arachnoporium

Did you happen to see that bad boy jump.  It was a fun catch when I was packing him up for shipping.



UrbanJungles said:


> This thread sure would make a great STICKY. Don't you agree?


----------



## UrbanJungles

This things jumping capabilities are unbelievable.  It's not so much the distance which is amazing, it's with the precision that they "pounce" with...not a psycho mad leap...very precise landings.

I took your advise and played "catch the huntsman"...unintentionally of course.


----------



## Arachnoporium

Exactly - usually when the rare occurrence of an escapee (most often a Sparassidae - my vents are screened  ) I get a bit frustrated when it gives chase - when I was packing that one up for you I intentionally did not catch it right away to watch those precision landings.  I wish I would have taken some video.  When I finally decided to catch it - there were one or two jumps before it crawled on the underside of the table and I cupped it.



UrbanJungles said:


> This things jumping capabilities are unbelievable.  It's not so much the distance which is amazing, it's with the precision that they "pounce" with...not a psycho mad leap...very precise landings.
> 
> I took your advise and played "catch the huntsman"...unintentionally of course.


----------



## Helio

My polybetes pythagoricus


----------



## telow

Arachnoporium said:


> Here is a great photo of the Purple Sparassidae found in Malaysia.
> 
> This photo was given to me by Rick West and can be found on my site @:
> http://thearachnoporium.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/normal_Purple-Sparassidae.jpg
> 
> Rick has many great photos for sale.  I encourage all to to support his past, present and future work by purchasing his photos @ www.birdspiders.com




im not huge on huntsman but i do like them but this purple one does it for me
i want to get a couple of those  very very nice looking


----------



## Arachnoporium

Hopefully I'll be able to post my own photos of some of the purple Sparassid species tomorrow.  I have had the worst PC problems imaginable - after trying to repair it for over a week of downtime, I bit the bullet today and bought a new one.  To my surprise, I received a shipment of some rare Sparassids and others and will be picking them up tomorrow morning after a drive to Baltimore.

Can't wait to see what has come in.



telow said:


> im not huge on huntsman but i do like them but this purple one does it for me
> i want to get a couple of those  very very nice looking


----------



## Apophis

just reviving this thread


----------



## JakubV

Hi,nice pics.I can´t wait til they grow.
 ... they grow bloody slowly


----------



## Irks

Sold to me as Holconia immanis, but possibly Holconia insignis? Should have at least 1 molt left (molted 3 days ago), but I hope it has 2+ molts left. 5" legspan currently, female.


----------



## Arachnoporium

awesome photo.  looks like a Holconia sp.


----------



## Grupofix

Hi, really interesting photos everyone. I hope I will have the purple H.lunata one day. 

my heteropoda boiei  green huntsman (not really green yet)











and my sp.Guina








http://g-spiders.cz


----------



## buthus

I just dont understand why this thread has not been stickyfied yet.  :?


----------



## doom

Huntsman from Phillipines.


----------



## Stefan2209

Hi there,

early x-mas gift....

Fresh moulted

*Heteropoda lunula*, cb, juvenile female (???)













Have a nice sunday everybody!

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Pulk

WOW, Stefan! That is awesome!


----------



## PhilK

_Immanis_ I think. Found it while camping. Was a mature male and died, unfortunately. But not before sorting out a few crickets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## froggyman

sweet stefan love the purple sp.


----------



## Grupofix

Hi, Stefan your H.lunata is so cute. I hope you have more then one and you can breed them very soon.


----------



## Irks

Grupofix said:


> Hi, Stefan your H.lunata is so cute. I hope you have more then one and you can breed them very soon.


Ditto!
Also, sticky this thread?


----------



## Irks

*the male*

male Holconia, most likely insignis


----------



## xgrafcorex

a few unknowns from florida.

*boca raton* (south east coast)
















*tampa* (central west coast)
this one i found dead at my parents house










this one was outside of my parents house at a different time of year


----------



## lhystrix

xgrafcorex said:


> a few unknowns from florida.
> 
> *boca raton* (south east coast)
> 
> 
> *tampa* (central west coast)
> this one i found dead at my parents house


Hi.
Genus Selenops (first pics) and Heteropoda venatoria. 

The dead one is an adult male, and the other appears to be a juvenile.


----------



## Arachnoporium

*Awesome Photos*

Great photos in this whole thread ... I have around 40 oddballs from South East Asia ... there are so many color patterns that it makes me wonder if various species breed with one another - any opinions on this?  

I'll try to get some photos, the speed always makes it a challenge to get a good shot.


----------



## Gordon

One more of Heteropoda lunula (subadult male)




Damastes sp. from Madagascar




And you call Heteropoda boiei the green huntsman? So how shall we call this one?

Micrommata sp. from Europe


----------



## froggyman

wow that Damastes is cool and so is that european huntsman


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*Thelcticopis modesta*


----------



## Irks

*correction*



Irks said:


> Sold to me as Holconia immanis, but possibly Holconia insignis? Should have at least 1 molt left (molted 3 days ago), but I hope it has 2+ molts left. 5" legspan currently, female.


I was wrong, my previous pic is a male, 1 molt before palps. 6" now, with big palps. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




This, however is a guaranteed female, I swear! 5.75"


----------



## Stefan2209

BUMP!

*Heteropoda boiei*, Malaysia, cb juvenile male












Have a nice sunday, everyone!

Stefan


----------



## Apophis

Whoa Stefan! VERY nice specimen! :drool: 
All the ones I've seen in person were drab greenish (probably females), but this one is something else!


----------



## Stefan2209

Apophis said:


> Whoa Stefan! VERY nice specimen! :drool:
> All the ones I've seen in person were drab greenish (probably females), but this one is something else!


Hi,

yeah, the females look indeed not nearly that spectacular, however, they can to my experience achieve quite extreme sizes, so they have their very own appeal regardless of the lacking colours.

As i have never seen an adult male first hand of this species yet, i´m quite interested to see how large these will grow.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## bluefrogtat2

*raising greens*

i bought the greens as tiny slings,have been great raising them they start to color up just over an inch.and pound fruit flies.lots of fun,can't wait till they are larger,nice pic stefan
andy


----------



## Stefan2209

*BUMP*

Hi there,

and you didn´t dare to forget about these, did you....  

*Heteropoda lunula*, cb juvenile female







It´ll soon be start to wave your goodbyes, guess i´ll give away my specimen. ;P 

Have a nice weekend!

Stefan


----------



## Erigo

*Cerbalus sp. and Holconia insignis*


----------



## lhystrix

Rhitymna sp, adult male. 
Female could be different species, and Thelcticopis does not appear to be correct.


----------



## froggyman

very impressive spiders


----------



## UrbanJungles

bluefrogtat2 said:


> i bought the greens as tiny slings,have been great raising them they start to color up just over an inch.and pound fruit flies.lots of fun,can't wait till they are larger,nice pic stefan
> andy


Hey Andy, you need to catch up...some of mine are pushing 2"


----------



## Stefan2209

jeff h said:


> Rhitymna sp, adult male.
> Female could be different species, and Thelcticopis does not appear to be correct.


Hi Jeff,

this is SO ridicicolously funny to me...

Apparently - NOT the same.

Apparently - NOT T. modesta

These aren´t questions - just wisdom.

The following is quid-pro-quo:

WHO identified the shown specimen as being T. modesta?
WHO identified T. modesta at all in the US?
WHO ever identified Rhitymna?

Answer is welcome through PM or mail, this is QUID-PRO-QUO.

Grinning,

Stefan


----------



## lhystrix

Stefan2209 said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> this is SO ridicicolously funny to me...
> 
> Apparently - NOT the same.
> 
> Apparently - NOT T. modesta
> 
> These aren´t questions - just wisdom.
> 
> The following is quid-pro-quo:
> 
> WHO identified the shown specimen as being T. modesta?
> WHO identified T. modesta at all in the US?
> WHO ever identified Rhitymna?
> 
> Answer is welcome through PM or mail, this is QUID-PRO-QUO.
> 
> Grinning,
> 
> Stefan


Hello. Only you would leave such a reply...

Okay, why don't you tell me what they are? 

They were both sold as Malaysian orange hunstman, which are labeled as T. modesta by dealers here in the US, and images in this thread. 

Perhaps my previous description was poorly worded.
Discussion in other post and photo by F. Murphy suggest the male is Rhitymna and not Thelcticopis.

I had previously contacted another member here in regards to these. He suggested I email P. Jager in hopes of confirmation or correction. 

Now, despite Stefan's shenanigans, here are some more images of these beautiful spiders.


----------



## froggyman

wow quite limber little spiders


----------



## Stefan2209

jeff h said:


> Hello. Only you would leave such a reply...



Hi Jeff,

i wonder if you read more into my post than was intended from my side? – Let´s sort a bit through that:



> Okay, you pompous a-hole, why don't you tell me what they are?


Because I don't know – my remarks had been – and are – dead serious here.



> They were both sold as Malaysian orange hunstman...


It's the same here in Europe. Actually, there´s no way to make sure by now if we even deal with one, two or maybe even more species that are all sold under this name.



> which are labeled as T. modesta by dealers here in the US, and images in this thread.


Same here – the really interesting question about this is: has this “ID” ever been verified? If so, by who?
Note: no pun. We´ve species here in breed in Europe that last like more than 10 years here through captive-breeding already, their ID has never been questioned.
Interestingly, when one pokes deeper into it, one will find that it's NOT what it's said to be. Apparently no one ever dared to question that ID´s…

When I found first specimens of those orange things around here in the pet trade those had been advertised as “Sparassidae spec. orange” or something similar. – Fine with me.

I had sent off an adult female to Peter Jäger once she was dead, though, NOT for ID purposes from my side, originally.
Another specimen I had back then was given away from my side to friend who has deeper interest in Sparassidae than I can claim to have. I was out of that story.
That´s like two years ago…

Soon time later the name T. modesta appeared, nearly at the same time in the European pet trade as in the US.
At the very same time, too, another, similar looking species was introduced, named to be Rhytimna.

The topic is getting a bit more complicated from here, as not only adult specimens of both species (?) got offered, but offspring, too.
The species proofed to be slow growing and it took more than one year for people to realize that in some cases they had apparently not been raising what was supposed to have been sold to them. E.g. they bought what is dubbed “T. modesta” and ended up with said-to-be “Rhytimna´s” or vice versa, thus making ideas about breeding at least “a tad more interesting”.

Over the last years it was every now and then in private communication between some guys with “some” interest in Sparassidae and the species available to European trade pet discussed WHO had taken care about identification of the named species.
This is often done through kind support of Peter Jäger, but he´ll need a specimen to be able to identify something…
Not one person has till date announced that positive identification has ever been conducted – strange, if you take into account that the last introduced species, like the H. boiei´s or even the H. lunula´s had been identified quite fast and “transparent” – it had never been a problem to track down HOW those were identified.

We have even more going on, like members of the genus Damastes, which are actually sold as being “Delena” from at least one dealer here…
It's rarely a problem to “keep track”…

But it's, at least to my perception, a bit in-transparent in regard to that orange things.

Let´s get back to your original statements:



> Rhitymna sp, adult male.


So, you´ve bought this as being Rhitymna…
WHO said so – in regard of a verifiable ID? This is NO attack – it's just a hint that you might want to question things a bit if you should really want to poke into things.
Just because the species is sold since some time under this name won't make it any better in the first place if it can´t be tracked down that there had ever been a positive species ID been made.



> Female could be different species


Most likely, you´re stating the obvious here.

Even worse: there had every now and then wc specimens appeared that looked like a “mix in between” of these two species.



> and Thelcticopis does not appear to be correct.


Thelcticopis needs to get verified in the first place.

The really funny aspect is, this is not “new”, at least not in Europe, these questions have been discussed in the past and it wouldn't be too difficult to shed some light into this if someone would just be willing to spend some efforts – like tracking down specimens of both supposed species, trying to track back their origins in South-East Asia and eventually ask Peter for help in regard of identification.
Anyway, this would just be the very first step, as a single ID would be rather “useless” if you take the “market situation” into account: new imports occur regularly and there are often species to be found that “appear to be the same” – who says, they are?
Who could, if it's not even clear where exactly those had been collected… Who is aware of possible variations in outer-appearance of the very same species…

Those questions would just then make sense if the identified specimens would be used for long-term captive breeding projects, as you´d definitely need to keep track of your identified specimens.
Imagine, send one off, get it identified, buy another one that “looks the same” – who says it´ll in fact be? 

This little story is going back and forth here, personally, I find it, as stated, amusing: it WOULD be possible to change something. Even the methods got discussed and many people had been involved here that have had contact with Peter in the past.
Just no one is willing to go through the hazzle of getting all that sorted out by now. Apparently, now this question raised it's head in the US, too. Personally, I like this. Maybe “over the pond” someone will be willing to spend efforts to sort through this. It´ll be a whole bunch of “work” and it´ll cost time, no question – anyway, it´d be manageable.



> Discussion in other post and photo by F. Murphy suggest the male is Rhitymna and not Thelcticopis.


The tricky thing in the first part is – again – to make sure that pictures you look at and that claim to show this or that species indeed show the mentioned species.
You will need to track back that ID´s.



> I had previously contacted another member here in regards to these.


This is a good idea: team up, if you want to evolve. Get in touch with other keepers / breeders to get more insight in what has been imported, what is imported, the origins of the specimens, the importers, blood lines…
Start to collect some data, start to collect dead material…



> He suggested I email P. Jager in hopes of confirmation or correction.


This is the best idea, once you have some material at hands. Peter is extremely kind and supportive to the hobby. I have no doubt he will be willing to help out with this topic as long as you can give him some more than just some pictures.

If you dig deeper into these spiders you'll find that there´s much less known, than one would estimate, given their far distribution within the pet trade.
From general aspects of development, to reproduction behaviour, up to distribution patterns – not too much is known. Somewhat weird, given the numbers in which these got imported over the last years as well to Europe as to the US…

Be encouraged to clear some things up here if you like. However, be aware that you'll just have to start with even the most-basic questions, like is the species-label under which these spiders are sold under even correct.

Have a nice Sunday.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## lhystrix

That's great, Stefan!  
As previously mentioned, 'perhaps my original comment was poorly worded'.
Thank you for providing needed insight on the matter. Should I make any progress, I will update.

Jeff


----------



## LasidoraGT

nice pix guys! im a fan of trues myself. im gunna be lazy: how big do H. venatoria get?


----------



## Steven

no one posting Heteropoda maxima pictures ? :? 

i've heard they have entered the German hobby-market recently or am i too early to ask   ?


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen

hi Steven,
I´m still waiting for s.o. to confirm the ID but it really seems to be H. maxima.
To be honest: I think the ppl who got them won´t manage to breed them. If they manage to get eggsacs (which wouldn´t be captive breeding in my eyes - just luck to get a sac from a WC), they´ll probably not manage to raise enough specimen in order to breed F2, but rather sell F1 in order to make big money...


----------



## Stefan2209

Steven said:


> no one posting Heteropoda maxima pictures ? :?
> 
> i've heard they have entered the German hobby-market recently or am i too early to ask   ?



Hi Steven,

so, why don´t YOU post some....?

I have some pictures here and might get permission to post - anyway, i won´t even inquire for permission, as i don´t want to see these posted.
It was for GOOD REASON that this wasn´t mentioned.

I´m out of this topic.
(If you are interested in "good advise" and if you have SERIOUS INTEREST in Sparassidae in general: DROP THIS!
If you "need to know" you might get informed replies, however of course NOT through public boards and this is NOT an offer to have a private chat)

@ Bastian

I fully second your opinion on that one, as do "some others" (guess you know who those are anyway...)

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Steven

Improver said:


> hi Steven,
> I´m still waiting for s.o. to confirm the ID but it really seems to be H. maxima.
> To be honest: I think the ppl who got them won´t manage to breed them. If they manage to get eggsacs (which wouldn´t be captive breeding in my eyes - just luck to get a sac from a WC), they´ll probably not manage to raise enough specimen in order to breed F2, but rather sell F1 in order to make big money...


hey Bastian,
i was under the same impression when someone passed me trough some prices he had been send.

i don't have them, and don't have plans in getting some,
i was just interested in seeing other/new picture-material of them, rather then the pictures and video's i allready have seen.


----------



## Irks

mature male Holconia insignis. I'll post the female when she matures (1 more molt). 18cm, 7+ inches from tip to tip.


----------



## syndicate

Cerbalus sp."Sinai"
newly molted female


----------



## froggyman

very nice spider!!


----------



## Johnnyster

*Maroon Huntsman*


----------



## Stefan2209

Hi,

the colour of envy is....

P-U-R-P-L-E    

*Heteropoda lunula* (Malaysia), cb juvenile female






Regards,

Stefan


----------



## lhystrix

Here is an edited version of Stefan's image; reduced exposure and cropped (posted with Stefan's permission).
Hopefully the coloration is accurate.
Let me know, Stefan.

That is a great looking species!


----------



## Stefan2209

Hi all,

just to make this "official": Jeff had asked for permission in advance and was granted to edit and post.  




jeff h said:


> Hopefully the coloration is accurate.
> Let me know, Stefan.


Hi Jeff,

slowly getting there, a bit too bright in my very own one, but now a tad too dark in yours. Maybe something in between, like 50% darker than my original, but 50% brighter than the version you´ve posted.



> That is a great looking species!


It definitely is!

I really hope breeding of these will be possible and successfull one day. 

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Samurai_Sushi

Hi all could you possibly post some pics of the enclosures?  I'm interested in the Orange Huntsman.


----------



## lhystrix

Stefan2209 said:


> slowly getting there, a bit too bright in my very own one, but now a tad too dark in yours. Maybe something in between, like 50% darker than my original, but 50% brighter than the version you´ve posted.


One more try.


----------



## Stefan2209

jeff h said:


> One more try.



Hi Jeff,

and a better result!

The problem to get a 100% match i guess is about the different colour shades this species portrays: if you get one done with editing the pic you´re next to automatically editing the others, too.

This spiders definitely have some cryptic colour and markings...

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Galapoheros

Man those are really nice looking colorful spiders!  Here are a couple of not so colorful ones I came across while walking around, Olios gigantea.  I found 3 females clumped together, gave one away.  The other two clumped together in the gallon jar.  Guess they like neighbors.  Going to let the babies go when they hatch.


----------



## syndicate




----------



## cjm1991

My Orange huntsman


----------



## proper_tea

Orange Huntsman making eggsac


----------



## proper_tea

more eggsac makin'


----------



## proper_tea

And the finished product (too bad it's a dud... if anyone has a MM and wants to do a 50/50 trade, I'd be open)


----------



## proper_tea

Tan huntsman


----------



## crpy

proper_tea said:


> more eggsac makin'


Too cool, I was wondering if any body knows what spp. is in St. Thomas in the virgin islands. I grew up there and they were all over my house. They would run across the cieling beams at night, my sister needed thearapy for this, lol

They were large and bright orange definately huntsmans.
crpy


----------



## proper_tea

crpy said:


> Too cool, I was wondering if any body knows what spp. is in St. Thomas in the virgin islands. I grew up there and they were all over my house. They would run across the cieling beams at night, my sister needed thearapy for this, lol
> 
> They were large and bright orange definately huntsmans.
> crpy


Wish I knew.  If my dad were still around I'd ask him, he lived on St. Thomas for a number of years.


----------



## spiders4life

It looks mutch like Thelcticopis modesta. 
Regards Mikael


----------



## dtknow

proper_tea said:


> And the finished product (too bad it's a dud... if anyone has a MM and wants to do a 50/50 trade, I'd be open)



how do you know its a dud? Most of these WC females have mated already.


----------



## proper_tea

dtknow said:


> how do you know its a dud? Most of these WC females have mated already.


She's already moulted since I've had her (about 6 months).


----------



## Tunedbeat




----------



## proper_tea

Tuned Beat...

Did you take the pictures for Botar's site?

very nice shot...

-c


----------



## Tunedbeat

proper_tea said:


> Tuned Beat...
> 
> Did you take the pictures for Botar's site?
> 
> very nice shot...
> 
> -c


lol .. No, they are mine.  Though, I will say, Randy May inspired me.


----------



## proper_tea

well imitation is the highest flattery...

seriously though... I saw one that you posted in the pokies thread too... very nice.  I always wonder how people like you manage to get relatively fast spiders to sit still on something like that slate (or a bathtub) you're using there for the background.  My huntsmen are both super fast, and I never want to have to even move them to a new enclosure, and same with my pokies... fast fast fast.


----------



## Tunedbeat

proper_tea said:


> well imitation is the highest flattery...
> 
> seriously though... I saw one that you posted in the pokies thread too... very nice.  I always wonder how people like you manage to get relatively fast spiders to sit still on something like that slate (or a bathtub) you're using there for the background.  My huntsmen are both super fast, and I never want to have to even move them to a new enclosure, and same with my pokies... fast fast fast.


Very true, It may look like I imitated his work, but that was not my intention.  More so, to learn or get a grasp of the lighting and techniques used in some of his images.  Simply, to build or improve upon.  Also, it was one of the assignments for my photography class.     ..  I find, the background works well for Ts & spider photography. 

To tell you the truth, the huntsmen was very easy to shoot.  Once they setting into a good position for a shot, it's better to not breath heavily or do any fast movement while in close proximity with the subject.  It just takes a bit of patience and dedication to get the shot you're after.  And, might I add, experience.  But, of course anybody can take a picture.


----------



## crpy

proper_tea said:


> well imitation is the highest flattery...
> 
> seriously though... I saw one that you posted in the pokies thread too... very nice.  I always wonder how people like you manage to get relatively fast spiders to sit still on something like that slate (or a bathtub) you're using there for the background.  My huntsmen are both super fast, and I never want to have to even move them to a new enclosure, and same with my pokies... fast fast fast.


I have my Huntsmans in kritter containers. They are always on the lid so to clean the container I take the lid off and the huntaman stays on the lid. If you blow on the lid they walk on the floor under the lid. Then you can gently lift the lid for a photo shot. I do this when changing containers


----------



## proper_tea

My tan huntsman seems decently chill... and the T. Modesta isn't bad either so long as you don't touch her... but she'll freak out, run around the container, and throw threat poses when I mist her, and I touched her leg once with a chopstick, and she bolted around her exo-terra.  Fast...

But yeah, in all of the pics I've seen you post recently, the slate has been wonderful for bringing out the colors in the spiders... keep it up!


----------



## wesley flower

what a great thread.
i have seen some really lovely spiders, i live in the uk and i am really interested in getting more, different Sparassids, i have T. modesta, H. venatoria and P. delfini, and i really really want more.
does anyone know where i can get these?

also i read that someone thought a sac was phantom just because the T. modesta had moulted, if it has in the past been mated then it is possible that the sac may still be fertile, this is because aranaomorphs do not loose their form of spermathecae during ecdysis thus the male gametes can be saved.


----------



## froggyman

man great looking huntsmen guys!


----------



## proper_tea

wesley flower said:


> i read that someone thought a sac was phantom just because the T. modesta had moulted, if it has in the past been mated then it is possible that the sac may still be fertile, this is because aranaomorphs do not loose their form of spermathecae during ecdysis thus the male gametes can be saved.


Well... she hasn't eaten it yet, and is still guarding it, so there's hope... and suggestions as far as how it should be kept?  Moist?  indoor humidity (pretty humid here anyway)?  Should I mist?  She seems to freak out when I mist her.


----------



## wesley flower

proper_tea said:


> Well... she hasn't eaten it yet, and is still guarding it, so there's hope... and suggestions as far as how it should be kept?  Moist?  indoor humidity (pretty humid here anyway)?  Should I mist?  She seems to freak out when I mist her.


as these spiders are from Malaysia where alot of the terrain is rainforest, i keep mine with a minimum humidity of 70%. but to be quite honest i am not sure. mine seemed to be eating like a horse and has now produced a sac (fingers crossed).

i mist daily just to be on the safe side, but i dont soak her, basically i spray the decorative leaves in the encolsure, as in the past i have had a problem in my native araneomorphs drying out.

sorry i cant be of much help.


----------



## Apophis

Cerbalus sp.  











Any update on the ID of these guys? Jason? anyone?


----------



## syndicate

nice shots!i have mine labeled as Eusparassus sp."Sunai"
wether or not thats correct i cant tell ya


----------



## wayne the pain

Does anyone breed this sp?


----------



## spiders4life

If all turns out the way i want, I will be breeding them in near future. Hopefully im going to get 30 wc specimens (mixed siezes), within a month or so. 

Regards Mikael


----------



## ErikWestblom

spiders4life said:


> If all turns out the way i want, I will be breeding them in near future. Hopefully im going to get 30 wc specimens (mixed siezes), within a month or so.
> 
> Regards Mikael


Mikael, put me on your list :drool:


----------



## spiders4life

Done my friend, Ill send you a private message, when something happens


----------



## BoBaZ

Small White Lady



Sorry for quality.


----------



## RodG

Great Thread!!! Amazing Photos Everyone:drool:


----------



## Banshee05

hello,
i breed them succesfully since some years, i got a WC big fat lady, that build an eggsac, and i grow up the youngs till the 8-9 molt, then i sold them... so till to that stage, i can tell you that it is very easy, just warm, enough sand, every some water- perfect


----------



## UrbanJungles

Here's one of my babies from last year and he's almost all grown up...*sniffle*


----------



## doom

Heteropoda boiei, green huntsman





hanging down


----------



## thomas22

cabey0201 said:


> I've got an orange Malaysian with an eggsac that I'll try to get some shots of up soon.  I read the post about the sinai and their lack of aggression.  Do you know of any other "less than aggressive" huntsmen?  My orange is a double shot of speed and evil.  Her sac looks like it's about to explode at any minute.  I can't wait!!!


Tychius was pretty laid back, mine let me hold her all the time


----------



## thomas22

sorry for the quality of the pics they were taken with a cell phone but im proud of them.


----------



## MaartenSFS

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Sparassidae_species

China has an excrement load of species. Besides around human settlements, does anyone know where to find these in the wild? The ones I have seen here are massive and move at supersonic speeds. Anyways, what I'm trying to say is... BUMP, this is an awesome thread and should be stickyfied.


----------



## JakubV

Heteropoda cf. venatoria - juvenile









Orange huntsman - adult female





















Orange huntsman - adult male


----------



## cjm1991

*Orange huntsman*






Eating a cricket


----------



## Arachnoporium

*Great Pics*

It is awesome to see this thread still going ... keep it up yo.  Anyone have sparrassid breeding photos to share?


----------



## MaartenSFS

cjm1991 said:


> Eating a cricket


Absobloodylutely stunning photo..


----------



## doom

Heteropoda boiei


----------



## calum

better be careful it doesn't fall into that pitcher plant. lol.


----------



## doom

I've been thinking this might happen, so i intentionally cut the pitcher plant trap and wash it out.


----------



## RodG

There are a lot of talented photographers associated with this thread:worship:  Keep up the great work:clap:


----------



## doom




----------



## cjm1991

My huntsman barely ever eats so its pretty insane to get a pic that good of her mauling a cricket. Came out good though, still doesnt compare to the purple one though:drool:


----------



## nhaverland413

Hey doom what species of nepenthes is that? quite a beauty!

Best Regards,

Nick


----------



## doom

Hi Nick,
it's the cross between Nepenthes alata and Nepenthes ventricosa -> N. ventrata. Pitcher plants are really good looking carnivourous plants sadly the most beautiful are highland species, wich require cool nights.


----------



## Strix

Here is a huntsman I found in my bathroom.  Not sure on ID but it is in Pasco County, Florida.


----------



## nhaverland413

> Hi Nick,
> it's the cross between Nepenthes alata and Nepenthes ventricosa -> N. ventrata. Pitcher plants are really good looking carnivourous plants sadly the most beautiful are highland species, wich require cool nights.


_Thats_ a ventrata!?!?! doom you certainly have the nicest looking ventrata I have ever seen! I have a decent sized highland collection myself no pics unfortunately...


----------



## nhaverland413

Strix, Your huntsman is heteropoda venatoria. lovely creatures, I jealous you have them wild in your house!


----------



## Dark Raptor

Micrommata virescens


----------



## syndicate

Awesome photos!


----------



## Strix

Thanks for the ID.  I see them out more around the summer so hopefully I can catch a couple although they are extremely fast little buggers  = P


----------



## Lars F.

Orange Huntsman build an eggsac...







Best regards,
Lars


----------



## Lars F.

Heteropoda boiei with eggsac


----------



## doom

Heteropoda boiei


----------



## bluefrogtat2

not a great photo(through glass)
my huntmans looking more "adult" by the day





andy


----------



## UrbanJungles

Here come my F2 H. boiei....


----------



## bluefrogtat2

congrats again danny.
let me know when they hatch,i want more
andy


----------



## Draiman

My subadult _Heteropoda venatoria_ (is it a female?):


----------



## doom

Heteropoda boiei


----------



## Hendrik C.

*Thelcticopis modesta*

_Thelcticopis modesta_ male


----------



## bluefrogtat2

*a few huntsmans*

0.1 h.venatoria





red huntsman(unknown sp.)





unknown black huntsman





andy


----------



## Raikiri

Awesome photos, guys! Great topic!

May I ask, what is the average body length of an adult female and male H. boiei? I've checked several sources but I've found different sizes..


----------



## hydraulics

This is a male heteropoda venatoria, also called domestic huntsman. I have both males and females, docile pets.


----------



## hydraulics

Yes, it is female.


----------



## doom

Female H. boiei with 10 cm leg span







Male


----------



## syndicate

_Heteropoda sp_."China"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## doom

Heteropoda boiei spermathecae


----------



## doom

I've been waiting for this moment almost whole night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErikWestblom

Awesome molting pics! Congratulations!


----------



## Steve Nunn

_Holconia immanis_ adult female (goes without saying.....):









And to fit the thread, _Typostola barbata_:



Cheers,
Steve


----------



## syndicate

Awesome photos Doom and Steve!
Oh and Steve you really need to send some of those over here with your next import! 
-chris


----------



## Tunedbeat

Doom, excellent capture!! 

Thanks for sharing.  :clap:


----------



## Steve Nunn

syndicate said:


> Awesome photos Doom and Steve!
> Oh and Steve you really need to send some of those over here with your next import!
> -chris


Hi Chris,
If I can get the DEH approval in time, this lot will be going to Søren in Denmark, next lot maybe to the States 


Steve


----------



## UrbanJungles

Please get them here soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## moose35

pretty please....





   moose


----------



## Erigo

Great KLEMEN!!

Here other pic of spermathecae of _Heteropoda boiei_


----------



## ranchulas

Just a bump for these awesome true spiders!


----------



## EXOPET

beetleman said:


> very nice! spiders:clap: i love the green hunstman,that's next on my list


green huntsman in that pic is not H. boiei

this is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bluefrogtat2

a few new unidentified huntsmans from israel.

























andy


----------



## ranchulas

Where did you get the sp. from Israel?


----------



## bluefrogtat2

actually received them as freebies in a trade.
had 3 extra males,now down to one.
great lookers
andy


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

They might be _Eusparassus _ sp. Very nice indeed.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Hi,

Nice H.lunula ;-) You have any pic of the ventral male or female?


----------



## The Snark

*While on the subject...*

Could someone identify this proud mommy? North Thailand, leg span approx 6 to 7 inches


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Most definitely an adult female _Heteropoda venatoria_.


----------



## jebbewocky

O_O
I thought T's were awesome, these are way more awesome.
Too bad they aren't available in the states..


----------



## The Snark

I'm going to revive this thread in the hopes of getting an ID on this one.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## korg

I unfortunately cannot help with the ID on your hunstman, Snark, but I just wanted to say thanks for bumping this thread. Some amazing pictures on here that I probably would not have seen otherwise.


----------



## pannaking22

Anyone have new pics they want to post? These Sparassids are awesome!


----------



## RzezniksRunAway

Snark, that is beautiful! It's almost like a little tiger face on its abdomen in the orientation of the first photo. I'll have to try to get some shots of my H. venatoria to post up. I haven't mustered up the stones to open her cage yet out of fear of her disappearing only to reappear being eaten by one of my cats.


----------



## The Snark

RzezniksRunAway said:


> Snark, that is beautiful! It's almost like a little tiger face on its abdomen in the orientation of the first photo. I'll have to try to get some shots of my H. venatoria to post up. I haven't mustered up the stones to open her cage yet out of fear of her disappearing only to reappear being eaten by one of my cats.


Yups. Cats and spiders don't mix.


----------



## RzezniksRunAway

*H. venatoria*


----------



## The Snark

I wish this thread was pinned, along with a few others.


----------



## pannaking22

This would be a great pinned post, since it seems like there's a fairly high level of interest here


----------



## mindstorm

Yeah, I totally agree...


pannaking22 said:


> This would be a great pinned post, since it seems like there's a fairly high level of interest here

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## pannaking22

mindstorm said:


> Yeah, I totally agree...
> 
> View attachment 123120
> View attachment 123121
> View attachment 123128
> View attachment 123129



Beautiful!


----------



## richierayray

Going to bump this amazing thread and also ask if anyone has any of these for sale in the states?!
 Thanks everyone for the amazing info and pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22

I'm curious to know what's for sale in the states too. I've seen Heteropoda venatoria, occasional Olios giganteus, Holconia insignis and Heteropoda lunula for sale, but besides that, what else is around?


----------



## Tigerfan1719

Victorian huntsman


----------



## Arthroverts

This awesome thread is back from the dead! Please sticky!

Except for the fact that Photobucket and TinyPic seem to have almost singlehandedly ruined nearly every photo in this thread.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Arthroverts said:


> This awesome thread is back from the dead! Please sticky!


It's indexed in the pinned photo thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

• Heteropoda sp. “Japan”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

i'm not one to care for most of the huntsmen we have in the hobby but those Cerbalus sp in the 2011 photos are gorgeous.


----------



## BoyFromLA

• Heteropoda sp Japan

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Thearachnidaddict

H davidbowie eating cricket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RxExNx

Typostola Barbata aka
Green bellied huntsman

Australian Native.


----------



## RxExNx

Holconia Immanis aka Giant Banded Huntsman. 

Australian Native

Reactions: Like 1


----------

